# considering building vs buying, please review



## loonatick (Feb 3, 2012)

hey All

Considering building my first system vs buying another, please review link below and offer any thoughts..,thanks!

Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core, GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Founders Edition, Phantom (Black/Green) ATX Full Tower - System Build - PCPartPicker


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Always build your own system over buying one. It's rewarding, cost saving, and very easy to do.

Per your parts list:

Are you sure you want a K CPU? Are you going to be overclocking? An i5 is more than enough for most people.

You do not need thermal paste, it will come with the CPU cooler.

Change the low quality Corsair PSU to a XFX or Seasonic branded unit. 550Ws is enough.

Unless you are doing some VR, I don't think you need an 8GB GPU. It's overkill and pointless.

The rest looks fine.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I agree on the psu. Seasonic, XFX, Antec HCG & True Power Classic & Edge, EVGA over 550 watts are all better. Keep the thermal past as the paste on Intel hsfs I don't find adequate. The equivalent i5 6600K is $229 but you need to add hsf as they no longer come with them to that so add $35 and at that point I would rather have the i7 for $50 more. Of course you have to add hsf to the i7 also so I guess the difference is about $80 but personally I would still go with the i7 but that is a decent saving for not too much difference as Chief suggests.


----------



## loonatick (Feb 3, 2012)

I was thinking about having a machine VR ready in case I wanted to play Oculus or whatever...,

I originally decided to go with a higher cap PSU just in case down the road I wanted to get another video card...,but changed the PSU to 
SeaSonic M12II 750W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

One GPU is more than enough. You will not need two.

That PSU is much better than the other one.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

True that psu will allow almost any upgrades you might want to do.


----------

